# Pictures of wheel horse tractors



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

I sure would like to see some pictures of some wheel horses.

Rob


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres an old picture of mine ( '69 raider 10) before i took it apart :










Probably sometime in the up comming year ill be making a rat rod hot rod lawntractor out of its sheetmetal and a 2003 bolens chassis. Tractor is too far gone to restore it.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

To bad its to far gone to fix it up, they sure are nice looking tractors.

Rob


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I was hoping to fix it when i picked it up for free- if it had the deck, i definitly wouldve - but it was missing so many pieces , didnt run , trans was missing bushings and seals- was too much to invest in it. It sat around for a few years under plastic in the back yard before i made the decision to take it apart and made a rat rod from it - ill leave the tractor sheetmetal all rusty, and mount it to the lowered, setup MTD chassis - should look pretty sharp.


----------



## MikesRJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Tractor Restoration How-To & Tutorials - Wheel Horse Tractor Manual, Owner Manual, Part List, Wiring Diagram, Documentation, Forum and much more - The Wheel Horse Tractor Manual and Documentation Website - My Wheel Horse dot Com


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you Mike.

Rob


----------



## jusjeepn (Mar 20, 2011)

A few I have,
































































And a few I have had,























































And just a few of my attachments,


----------



## tranders (Jul 9, 2009)

Here is our 1968 Raider 10. It has a 1965 Kohler K241 with starter/generator.
We rebuilt the engine last Summer(bored .020,polished crank,grind valves,etc.).
Does a good job clearing the driveway.
Looking for a set of 8inch front rims.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

*500 Special*

I had this one for a couple years, then sold it at one of my yard sales. 1968 Model 1-3631, "500 SPECIAL". I just remembered I still have all the original paperwork from it, including manual, receipt & sales brochures...


----------



## bargainbin2 (Apr 12, 2011)

Before








After








Next


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

*71196*

Here's a Model 71196 sitting on my trailer...Took her in on a trade...Not sure what to do with her, got a bad trans.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey, Tecumsehbriggs,does that have the hydro trans,or the standard? Get me a model #,and I may have one here,cheap!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now thats what I call pasture full of horses....nice


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

jhngardner367 said:


> Hey, Tecumsehbriggs,does that have the hydro trans,or the standard? Get me a model #,and I may have one here,cheap!


It's a hydro, foot pedal operated. Pm sent. Sorry it was so late. Just read the post.


----------

